

Evolution of a website over 15 years - ry0ohki
http://jamespanderson.tumblr.com/post/2554556225/evolution-of-a-website-over-15-years

======
swombat
I hate to be harsh (I've been told off about it just now in an earlier comment
too!) but the one thing that stands out most in this series of redesigns is
how not a single one of them presents a brand that stands out in any way... it
seems like every one is a cookie-cutter of other websites' style. Near the end
they even start to look like keyword-spam holding sites.

Have you considered taking a very slight risk and actually creating a
striking, unique brand that people will remember after going to your site?

Also, your logo looks like a frowning face... you sure you want that?

~~~
ry0ohki
Fair criticism, I know used cars, not branding unfortunately (I've always seen
a smiling car face in the logo!). If you are experienced with branding feel
free to contact me.

~~~
swombat
I think you should reach out to some dustin-curtis-like character in your area
(i.e. a strongly opinionated designer with the talent to match) and get them
on board to help you define your brand better... might be worth giving them
some shares to incentivise them. If you're seeing plenty of business already
even with bad branding, imagine how much you'll get if your brand is more
convincing and memorable!

------
acconrad
It's shocking how many websites still look like the first screenshot (yet
we've seemed to universally do away with the site counters).

~~~
tomjen3
These days many people put a twitter followers counter or a "this many people
liked the page on facebook" link up.

Why? Social proof[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_proof>]

